# The Joy of Evacuating



## trueblue

Boy, what a week. Can I just have a big ole pity party for myself?? Please? Things just haven't been right since the Phineas/Piment thing. I miss my kitten, I miss my dog, and now I gotta think about evacuating?? Tropical Storm is forecast to become a cat 3 hurricane making landfall just to the west of me. GAH! I know it's still early, but people are in full panic mode here. At work, we are getting the shipyards ready for storm conditions, and at home, we are trying to be as prepared as possible if we have to hit the road. I always said after Katrina that I'd put together an evacuation box with photos, important documents, etc. Guess what? Never did it. There are all kinds of checklists of things to take, but it's hard leaving stuff behind too. Anyway, y'all pray for this storm to go somewhere else. Maybe north Mexico where there isn't a big population. People here just aren't emotionally prepared to deal with another big storm yet. And I don't want to have to miss the first home regular season Saints game. I just want to uke:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh goodness Kim - I'm so sorry about this. How frightening. Stay safe.


----------



## Paige

What part of La are you in. I have family in Kaplan, Abbeyville and Lafayette. Kaplan is only 30 miles from the gulf. Stay safe


----------



## trueblue

Paige said:


> What part of La are you in. I have family in Kaplan, Abbeyville and Lafayette. Kaplan is only 30 miles from the gulf. Stay safe


Paige, I'm in Lafourche Parish...south of New Orleans. Look for Houma on the map...near the bottom right. I'm right next to that. Your family is west of me, but I bet they are getting prepared right now too...the spaghetti models have been targeting the Louisiana coast for 2 days now.


----------



## Julie

Goodness I hope it dies out or something. I hope you stay safe and Paige I hope your family stays safe as well. Get prepared asap Kim.....


----------



## Posh's Mom

Stay safe Kim and critters. I'm so sorry this has been such a terrible time for you. I can't imagine having to evacuate/prepare like that. I remember once as a child we had a local train derailment and the cars were carrying some nasty chemicals so they evacuated the area. We packed up the dog and went to my cousins. However, we knew that we would not be coming home to a storm damaged house, which I can't imagine leaving and having that big "what if?" looming. Best to you.


----------



## mckennasedona

Stay safe, Kim. I'll be praying that the storm either veers off or lessens in intensity. You really have had a heart-wrenching time of it lately. How is your dog doing in his new home? 

Hugs to you! :grouphug:


----------



## JASHavanese

Kim, is that SUPSHIP.....not sure I spelled it right. My daughter is in a panic also and is literally making herself sick at the thought of another hurricane hitting them. She's near New Orleans and is still trying to repair all the damage from Katrina. (Her insurance gave her 8,000 to repair over 200,000 worth of damage)
They're supposed to start evacuating the animals from the shelters today so that's good news.
People have been told if they don't evacuate when told to not to bother to call 911 because they won't help and are saying they have had 3 years to make plans to evacuate. This time they're offering rides out of the area and are on top of it so it seems. 
There's a DVD about the real story the media wouldn't show of Katrina with video shot by people who lived it called Refuge of Last Resort. It's well worth the money to buy. Amazon.com: Refuge of Last Resort - The true Hurricane Katrina Story: James L. Bills, Tracey Bills, Gabriel Black, Ariel Pietrello, Frankie Riley: Movies & TV


----------



## JASHavanese

trueblue said:


> Anyway, y'all pray for this storm to go somewhere else. Maybe north Mexico where there isn't a big population. uke:


Hey, wait a minute, that's too close to me! We just went through Dolly.


----------



## Jane

Kim, I am so sorry - it has been a hard season for you. Sending prayers~
:hug:


----------



## pjewel

I can't even imagine the terror it must bring after Katrina. I really have a feeling it's going to miss you though. Keep the faith and be ready -- just in case. My prayers surround you in this terrible time.


----------



## Missy

Kim, My thoughts and prayers are with you and that this storm turns away from you. Big Bear Hugs.


----------



## trueblue

Thank you guys so much for your prayers...funny how complete strangers seem like your best friends sometimes, huh? All we can do at this point is prepare. And watch. And wait. Speaking of...Jan, you may want to watch this closely too. The latest models are showing a slight westward trend. And one even puts the strength at 175mph winds at landfall.

Anyway, this forum will be my safe haven to get my mind off this darn thing while waiting and watching. Looking at your babies always puts a smile on my face. 

And for those of you who were wondering, I hear that Piment is doing very well in his new home. I spoke to his new mom several times this week, and she said that he is very loving, but has taken a liking to her husband more than her. I thought that was interesting b/c when he lived with me, he was definitely MY dog. He never followed DH around the way he stuck by me. It was very comforting and relieving to know that he's in a good home and adjusting well.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Kim,
Crossed fingers here that the storm turns and misses you! DH's company HQ is on Grand Cayman, we were there this summer and they still have damage from several years ago there! 
We'll pray for safety for you and yours! :hug:


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Kim, 

First of the month we flew into New Orleans and stayed there a couple of days before going on to the Gulfport, MS area were we stayed nearly a week. Seeing the areas still devasted by Katrina made quite an impression on my family and me. We had the opportunity to talk to the man who took my sons and husband fishing and he talked a lot about the difference in the area and his life since Katrina... it was eye opening. Many of the "natives" we talked with talked about the losses in their communities that were still there, although they also seemed excited and commited to the rebuilding efforts. We enjoyed our trip down there... there was enough rebuilt to have a very good trip. But it was still very, very obvious as to the amount of loss there has been. I was happy to have chosen to spend our vacation dollars in the area... I got a lot more from it than just a vacation. 

I can only imagine what it would feel like to be facing a storm now with those things so fresh in the collective memory. I will pray that the area will be safe (and you and your family will especially be comforted and protected.)


----------



## juliav

Oh Kim, how very stressful!! 

I am hoping that the storm takes a turn away from you. Hang in there!


----------



## Mizell26

Hey Kim we have talked several times and I still can't believe you would not come here but I understand. Town is CRAZY people are buying gas like wild fire....filling up containers of gas....and water????????????? What water???????????? need a flash light? Good LUCK! Wal-Mart was so packed...I went into town today after school and it is just WILD. And to top it all off you know hubby has been gone since July well he was going to get to fly home this week but now with the weather he is not sure because of flights....isn't that just lovely. GONNA GO CRAZY HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hate for you to have to leave but hope to see ya this weekend.


----------



## JASHavanese

isshinryu_mom said:


> Kim,
> 
> First of the month we flew into New Orleans and stayed there a couple of days before going on to the Gulfport, MS area were we stayed nearly a week. Seeing the areas still devasted by Katrina made quite an impression on my family and me. We had the opportunity to talk to the man who took my sons and husband fishing and he talked a lot about the difference in the area and his life since Katrina... it was eye opening. Many of the "natives" we talked with talked about the losses in their communities that were still there, although they also seemed excited and commited to the rebuilding efforts. We enjoyed our trip down there... there was enough rebuilt to have a very good trip. But it was still very, very obvious as to the amount of loss there has been. I was happy to have chosen to spend our vacation dollars in the area... I got a lot more from it than just a vacation.
> 
> I can only imagine what it would feel like to be facing a storm now with those things so fresh in the collective memory. I will pray that the area will be safe (and you and your family will especially be comforted and protected.)


Kim do you have a way out and a place to go?
Everything has changed there. Now there are vultures and owls flying around. My daughter just sent me a picture she took of vultures down the street from her. The general population has changed. People are still living in trailers in their driveways. It's wild to see satellite TV hooked up to a trailer. The streets are full of a wet concrete mix from all the fixing they're still doing on the houses which sends my daughter to the car wash daily. I made the mistake of having the car window open when we hit one of those puddles so guess who needed a bath more than the car did ound: 
The house 2 of my grandkids rode out the hurricane in is still there in pieces. They made it through the hurricane and got hit by a tornado that split the house and took most of the roof and that's how they lived for a week. The tension was through the roof with no food or water and there was a murder on both the left and right side of them. Their last night there, their dad spent the night with his finger on the trigger of his gun (per what the police told him to do) and his hand was so cramped he couldn't use that hand for a couple of days. The freeway entrances were closed so they had to back up an exit to get out of there.
The 2 story house we had built there has the upper floor cracked and moved a little from the bottom floor. 
Insurance companies were a joke. They didn't pay a tenth of the damages and the insurance checks went to mortgage companies that held on to them for sometimes a month before giving PART of the money to the owner.
I could rant forever so I better :tape:


----------



## Cheryl

Kim I am sorry that you have to go through the possibility of a storm as well as all you have already been through. Our prayers join the others that this storm does a major sizzle before reaching anyone else.


----------



## trueblue

Mizell26 said:


> Hey Kim we have talked several times and I still can't believe you would not come here but I understand. Town is CRAZY people are buying gas like wild fire....filling up containers of gas....and water????????????? What water???????????? need a flash light? Good LUCK! Wal-Mart was so packed...I went into town today after school and it is just WILD. And to top it all off you know hubby has been gone since July well he was going to get to fly home this week but now with the weather he is not sure because of flights....isn't that just lovely. GONNA GO CRAZY HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hate for you to have to leave but hope to see ya this weekend.


Well, the only bright spot in this is that we may finally get to meet...lol. We have rooms booked in Alexandria starting on Sunday night, so we have a place to stay. For K, we waited too late to leave and ended up driving up to Little Rock...that was a VERY long drive for a 4, 3 and 1 year old, not to mention the furbabies. So, I made the reservations very early this time just to not have to drive forever.

It's still hard to believe what happened to New Orleans. For those of you who have been there, you know what a unique place it is...I just don't know what would happen if there was another K. Just gonna pray there won't be one...


----------



## Judy A

After doing a week of Mission work in Mississippi and a trip over to New Orleans to "sightsee" last summer, I can't imagine having another hurricane hit in that area. The damage was still so extensive and the houses we worked on were still unfinished after three years. Kim, good luck to you and your family and I pray that this one dies out before landfall.


----------



## JASHavanese

trueblue said:


> Well, the only bright spot in this is that we may finally get to meet...lol. We have rooms booked in Alexandria starting on Sunday night, so we have a place to stay. For K, we waited too late to leave and ended up driving up to Little Rock...that was a VERY long drive for a 4, 3 and 1 year old, not to mention the furbabies. So, I made the reservations very early this time just to not have to drive forever.
> 
> It's still hard to believe what happened to New Orleans. For those of you who have been there, you know what a unique place it is...I just don't know what would happen if there was another K. Just gonna pray there won't be one...


Is Alexandria far enough away? With Andrew we went to Jackson. The next available motel was in Memphis if I remember right. The funny thing was, we kept running into people we knew and we had only been in our house 3 months when it went through La. My husband wouldn't get in the car and said he was staying to protect the new house. I told him it could float away, but darned if I'd let him do that. :biggrin1: 
I just saw the update and it looks like it's going a little west. That jog it took at Jamaica might have taken it off of NO


----------



## JASHavanese

Judy A said:


> After doing a week of Mission work in Mississippi and a trip over to New Orleans to "sightsee" last summer, I can't imagine having another hurricane hit in that area. The damage was still so extensive and the houses we worked on were still unfinished after three years. Kim, good luck to you and your family and I pray that this one dies out before landfall.


Wow Judy, you rock!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Kim, great news about your pup. Sometimes re-homing them can make them totally different animals. You've earned a place in puppy heaven. Hugs. Hope you are safe still this morning.


----------



## trueblue

Oh boy. Things aren't looking any better this morning. Remember my little map yesterday and where I live? This one shows the latest "spaghetti" plots...basically where all the computer models are forecasting the storm to go. It's just not looking good right now. I've heard from executives at work that our parish will be under a mandatory evacuation starting at 3pm tomorrow, so we've got a lot of work to do to get ourselves ready at home, and I've got lots to do at the office as well.


----------



## Missy

Kim, Just get out of there.... look at it as a long weekend away. don't risk it !! and don't wait for the roads to get jammed with people leaving.


----------



## JASHavanese

Kim stay safe. I just sent my daughter a text message telling her about your mandatory evacuation tomorrow. I want her out of there! 
Remember with Katrina there was a one two punch? We had Rita right after it which stopped my kids from being able to go see their house. Now we have Hannah (sp?) behind this one.


----------



## JASHavanese

My daughter just called. She said that the news is saying that if this hurricane hits where they say it is that she isn't going to have a house to go home to. It seems they haven't fixed the levy system even though they kept telling people they did. She got out all the letters they were sent saying how well the levy system was and sat and read them all last night. It really hurts my heart hearing my daughter like this.


----------



## trueblue

Oh, Jan...that's awful. I hope she heeds your advice and leaves.

And about the 1,2 punch. One of the models, the "euro" shows Hanna hitting SELA on 9/6. Talk about a nightmare.


----------



## JASHavanese

trueblue said:


> Oh, Jan...that's awful. I hope she heeds your advice and leaves.
> 
> And about the 1,2 punch. One of the models, the "euro" shows Hanna hitting SELA on 9/6. Talk about a nightmare.


She's on the Westbank and they've put all their work into the NO levy system it seems. They're coming tomorrow and I told her to bring clothing for warm and cold. Last time they had clothes for 3 days, all summer things and stayed 4 months into the winter. We did lots of shopping.
I can only find the computer model showing Hanna hitting Cuba. They think this one is going to hit La too? Dang!


----------



## trueblue

Jan, here's the euro from yesterday. That's Hanna right over LA, and I guess Ike? out there in the Atlantic.

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/d/getchart/catalog/products/forecasts/medium/deterministic/msl_uv850_z500!Wi%20nd%20850%20and%20mslp!216!North%20America!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2008082812!!chart.gif

Also, I'm on a weather forum run by a bunch of local guys...remember John Gumm, the met on WWL before Katrina (he left b/c his wife had a baby RIGHT before the storm and their house was all messed up)? Anyway, he's a pretty regular poster when we have an impending storm. They have way more info than the tv stations. You, and anyone else on the gulf coast, may want to check it out.

http://www.stormboard.proboards79.com/index.cgi


----------



## JASHavanese

trueblue said:


> Jan, here's the euro from yesterday. That's Hanna right over LA, and I guess Ike? out there in the Atlantic.
> 
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/d/getchart/catalog/products/forecasts/medium/deterministic/msl_uv850_z500!Wi%20nd%20850%20and%20mslp!216!North%20America!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2008082812!!chart.gif
> 
> Also, I'm on a weather forum run by a bunch of local guys...remember John Gumm, the met on WWL before Katrina (he left b/c his wife had a baby RIGHT before the storm and their house was all messed up)? Anyway, he's a pretty regular poster when we have an impending storm. They have way more info than the tv stations. You, and anyone else on the gulf coast, may want to check it out.
> 
> http://www.stormboard.proboards79.com/index.cgi


Thanks for the link. I'll have to look for his posts. He's a pretty smart guy.
I took a nap this afternoon because I got 2 hours of sleep last night and woke up to our weatherman saying it could hit anywhere from Corpus Christi (me) to someplace in Florida. How the heck did we get in the mix? Then I took the dogs out back and it's black as can be out there and I thought that's it, put me back to bed, this is a nightmare. Geeze that's not a nice way to wake up  
It looks like there are 3 hurricanes lined up. Holy cow! 
The weather channel just said they're going to start evacuations at 8 am tomorrow in Jeff Parish.....that's my kiddo. You're further south so are you under evacuation orders now?


----------



## hedygs

Please stay safe. I am praying that the maps will change and not affect you. ((Hugs))


----------



## trueblue

We are under a mandatory evacuation beginning at 3pm tomorrow. So, tonight we are picking up movable objects outside and starting to board up the house. I still need to pack pictures, hard drives, etc., but that shouldn't take long. Contraflow begins at 4am Sunday, but I hear traffic on the interstate is already backed up.

I hope the dogs do OK on the car ride. They were fine on our vacation to Florida this summer, so I'm sure they will, but this time, we'll have the cats too. I guess we're taking both cars. I just hope we have something to come home to...OK, I'm saying it again...THIS SUCKS!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

My heart and prayers are with you.... be safe.
It is so sad to think of the people in these areas possibly going through all this again.


----------



## Lina

Kim, I'm so sorry that you have to evacuate, but it's much better to be safe and far away! I hope that there is no damage to your house or anyone else's in your area!


----------



## Missy

oh please be safe Kim. Do you have any rescue remedy for the dogs? (and you) My neice just started at Toulane, and they had a mandatory evacuation--so my brother and SIL had to get her a flight home (I guess it was pretty expensive.) She was just beginning to not be homesick...But at least she is safe.


----------



## Sissygirl

Kim, so sorry you have to go through this. My prayers are with you and your family.
Be sure to have your furbabies collars and tags on in case of emergencies.


----------



## trueblue

Sissygirl said:


> Kim, so sorry you have to go through this. My prayers are with you and your family.
> Be sure to have your furbabies collars and tags on in case of emergencies.


Thanks, Marie. I hadn't even thought of that.


----------



## irnfit

I'm hoping the best for all of you. My friend's son is also on his way home from Toulane. He just got there and now he's coming home. He said he is not happy about it, but better to be safe.


----------



## JASHavanese

My daughter called about an hour ago and said that they were told to take everything they can and get out. They're expecting a 15-20 foot storm surge and said not to expect a house to go home to. My daughter is a mess and it breaks my heart to hear her like that. I finally broke down and cried after hearing her like that. I spent the evening with my other daughter....it was like we needed each other to stay calm. She never touches coffee and we went and sat outside of Starbucks after running out of other places to go and she had a frozen coffee drink. That was really different to see...but then again everything seems different.


----------



## trueblue

JASHavanese said:


> My daughter called about an hour ago and said that they were told to take everything they can and get out. They're expecting a 15-20 foot storm surge and said not to expect a house to go home to. My daughter is a mess and it breaks my heart to hear her like that. I finally broke down and cried after hearing her like that. I spent the evening with my other daughter....it was like we needed each other to stay calm. She never touches coffee and we went and sat outside of Starbucks after running out of other places to go and she had a frozen coffee drink. That was really different to see...but then again everything seems different.


The hardest part for me is trying to figure out what I'm willing to never see again. I can't quite figure out how to explain to the kids that they should pick out a couple of their things that they REALLY like because the rest may be history. How do you decide what clothes to leave hanging in your closet? You know what you NEED to bring, it's just so hard to give in to leaving all the things you want.


----------



## Diana

Oh Kim, I am so sorry you have to go throught this again, how horrible and scary. Please be safe and I am hoping this thing dies down and doesn't cause any damage.

Jan, I am hoping the reports are wrong and your daughter's home will be OK.

I will be thinking of you all :hug:


----------



## JASHavanese

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((Kim))))))))))))))))))))))))))) I'm sending you lots of hugs


----------



## JASHavanese

Diana said:


> Oh Kim, I am so sorry you have to go throught this again, how horrible and scary. Please be safe and I am hoping this thing dies down and doesn't cause any damage.
> 
> Jan, I am hoping the reports are wrong and your daughter's home will be OK.
> 
> I will be thinking of you all :hug:


Thanks Diana. I hope they're wrong too. 
I keep watching the west edge of the cone coming closer to me. Geeze they may come here and we may have to take off.
Thank goodness my hubby flies home tomorrow or I'd be in his bosses face telling him to get him home.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

There are no words... {{{{ hug }}}}


----------



## JASHavanese

Ohhhhhhhhh my. They just gave the latest update. They show the hurricane sitting off the edge of La and flooding them then taking a sharp turn west and south....and guess who lives there? :help:
Kim warned me about that yesterday but at that time our winds going off the coast weren't favorable for it. Now however.......


----------



## mybella

My thoughts and prayers are with everyone. I hope everyone is safe!


----------



## Missy

sending hugs and prayers to all that are in Gustav's path.


----------



## Eva

How scary! :grouphug: Hopefully the hurricane veers off course and misses everyone. 
Stay safe!


----------



## Sissygirl

Just checking in and praying for you all. Jan, I sure hope it misses you, too.


----------



## JASHavanese

JASHavanese said:


> Thank goodness my hubby flies home tomorrow or I'd be in his bosses face telling him to get him home.


The gov't does everything backwards. They sent hubby to VIRGINIA during the week of the National and have him in classes until 8 at night. Had they sent ME I would have been at the National and said the heck with the classes ound:
The news is messed up. My daughter was saying they were on bull horns this morning telling everyone to get out and the news is saying they may tell people to evacuate tomorrow.:brick:
They were in really heavy traffic because people were going to see a football game in BR! They upped the game from later tonite to this morning. LOL they love their football. 
Traffic just eased up for them and my daughter sent me a picture of the hav I gave her when they got in the car to come here. It's too cute not to share.


----------



## Mandismom

Prayers and hugs to everyone in the path. I am in Arizona, so I can't even imagine what you are going through. I will be praying and sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## trueblue

We changed our reservations today from Alexandria, LA (mid state) to the beach in Florida. This storm is BIG and projected to be a category 5 sometime today. I'm taking all of your prayers with me...thanks guys.


----------



## JASHavanese

trueblue said:


> We changed our reservations today from Alexandria, LA (mid state) to the beach in Florida. This storm is BIG and projected to be a category 5 sometime today. I'm taking all of your prayers with me...thanks guys.


I'm so glad you did that. They went from a 4 to a 5? :faint:


----------



## JASHavanese

Sissygirl said:


> Just checking in and praying for you all. Jan, I sure hope it misses you, too.


Thanks Marie, me too......mostly for my daughter. When she came here with Katrina, they had Rita headed right at us and it totally freaked my daughter out. She felt hurricanes were following her and was a mess. Can you imagine us evacuating with 8 people and 4 adult dogs and 3 puppies? Oh, and my daughter's hav. Eight people, eight dogs....what hotel would have us? 
On the up side, if we do have to evacuate, my husband will be paid to do it as he'll take the classified material with him.
Last time there was a threat they loaded up the work van with gov't plates on it and clear windows and every box was labeled TOP SECRET. Geeze, I felt like a target!!! I raised so much heck they tinted the windows LOL


----------



## JASHavanese

Oh crud. Maybe I should get off of here and get things together. I just got an email from kris tv and look what it says (and I live on the south side near Oso):
Southside Storm Surge, Part 2

CORPUS CHRISTI-In Part 1 of our special report, 6 News reported that much of the south side could be devastated by the storm surge of a hurricane, which can cause the water level to rise all along the Oso Creek.


----------



## trueblue

Jan, you can come meet us at the beach! We were lucky enough to get a 4br house, and the owner was very sympathetic to our situation...i mean, they're in florida, they know the drill. anyway, she was totally cool with us taking the pets...we'll have 5 dogs (my 4 and my sis' mini schnauzer) and 3 cats. Add 4 kids to the mix...well, let's just say it could get a bit wild. I'm so grateful b/c being cooped up in a hotel room ain't a picnic. Gustav is currently a cat 4 (145mph winds with gusts of 170) and forecast to be a 5 later today. I feel like a crazy woman.


----------



## DAJsMom

Kim and Jan and company,
Hang in there! We're praying these storms don't live up to the worst expectations at all. Please stay safe!


----------



## Judy A

All the best to any and all who might be in the path of this storm.....I too pray that is doesn't live up to expectations....


----------



## Julie

Omg----I'd move. I know I couldn't deal with all this-----

Stay safe!


----------



## JASHavanese

trueblue said:


> Jan, you can come meet us at the beach! We were lucky enough to get a 4br house, and the owner was very sympathetic to our situation...i mean, they're in florida, they know the drill. anyway, she was totally cool with us taking the pets...we'll have 5 dogs (my 4 and my sis' mini schnauzer) and 3 cats. Add 4 kids to the mix...well, let's just say it could get a bit wild. I'm so grateful b/c being cooped up in a hotel room ain't a picnic. Gustav is currently a cat 4 (145mph winds with gusts of 170) and forecast to be a 5 later today. I feel like a crazy woman.


This town isn't as nice. They wanted my kids to sign a 6 month lease everywhere we looked then FEMA stepped in and got them into an apt. All over the paperwork it said that this was a FEMA rental and no lease time....and the apt is still trying to sue my kids for 6 months of rent.


----------



## JASHavanese

Sissygirl said:


> Just checking in and praying for you all. Jan, I sure hope it misses you, too.


The newer models don't bring it down here anymore. I sure hope it stays that way. My daughter is a wreck


----------



## Sissygirl

Jan,

Your daughter's hav is a real cutie. Sure hope everything is ok.


----------



## JASHavanese

Sissygirl said:


> Jan,
> 
> Your daughter's hav is a real cutie. Sure hope everything is ok.


Thanks Marie. She and Tori are from different litters and have a different dad but they are just alike. When I talk to Leslie about Tori it's like talking to my daughter about Missy.
The kids are in a hotel in Texas. They got tired from the long ride and backed up traffic so will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Mizell26

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26295161/from/ET/

The above is a website for everyone to look at. I have been watching it all day because I live right by Alexandria. I teach school and they have already told us not to come Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday....I sure wish I would have known earlier I could have went to St. Louis to spend time with my family.

The information on the website above is updated around every three hours. My husband who is in Brazil sent it to me because he is very concerned for us. He was due home this week but now not sure because of flying.

Kim hate we missed the visit but I know you are having a much better time in Florida. They have decreased the winds from 80 mph to 60 mph and from a category 1 to Tropical Storm by the time it gets to me...when Rita came thru she was a category 1 so I am hoping for the best here. Houma is expecting category 4 at 140 mph winds. All we can all really do is pray OUR AWESOME LORD takes care of it.

Tammy


----------



## trueblue

aargh! Sitting in.traffic in Mississippi...what is normally a 5 hr trip has taken 7 hrs so far and my gps saysim still 3.5 hrs away!


----------



## JASHavanese

trueblue said:


> aargh! Sitting in.traffic in Mississippi...what is normally a 5 hr trip has taken 7 hrs so far and my gps saysim still 3.5 hrs away!


That's what happened with my kids. They're supposed to open both sides of the freeway tomorrow


----------



## ivyagogo

I just saw the manadatory evacuation order for New Orleans. I am so so sorry for the people who live in the path of this hurricane. It looks tremendous.


----------



## Mizell26

trueblue said:


> aargh! Sitting in.traffic in Mississippi...what is normally a 5 hr trip has taken 7 hrs so far and my gps saysim still 3.5 hrs away!


So sorry Kim....since you didn't come...LOL! I opened my house which I don't know how safe we will all be but safer than down south to another family who is headed this way. Well girl I spoke to her at around 8:00 she was in Lafayette and she still has not made it and that is only 2 hours from my house and it is now 11:45....sorry girl. She said they were just sitting for 3 hours before Lafayette and 3 hours after Lafayette

I know they are saying they will open the south bound lanes of I-49 if need be for traffic.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh I'm just heartbroken to hear everyone's sad news. Please stay safe and know you and your families are in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Sending prayers your way. Please hang tough and keep yourself safe. 
Hurricaine season is beyond crappy.


----------



## juliav

We are thinking of all and sending our prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Suuske747

It's been very busy lately so I missed this thread totally! 
I just saw the evacuation footage on the news here and thought of my american Hav-friends and came to check how you are!

Sending you a lot of good thoughts!

Please keep us updated on your well-being!


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:You are in our hearts and prayers!:grouphug:


----------



## Missy

sending my prayers to all who are in Gustav's Path. 

But Kim, sounds like you maybe can eak out a nice vacation out of it (minus the drive) ... I will hope and pray that your house is in good condition when you return.


----------



## Julie

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh I'm just heartbroken to hear everyone's sad news. Please stay safe and know you and your families are in our hearts and prayers.


Ditto!:thumb:


----------



## Thumper

Kim,

My prayers will be with you and your family! My gosh, I was just in Biloxi earlier this year and I could not believe all the damage and destruction that has still NOT been cleaned up and rebuilt, I know another hit would be even more devastating and a lot of families still haven't bounced back from Katrina!

I pray the whole darn thing evaporates and vanishes!!!! This is so frightening, I am following the hurricane closely! Obsessing over it actually, and I'm on the east coast.

Be safe!

Hugs
Kara


----------



## mellowbo

I just can't imagine how scary this must be. Prayers are coming your way!
Carole


----------



## michi715

Ugh! I hope everyone's making it out safely and is able to make a safe return


----------



## Missy

Just checking in to see if you've made it to your destination yet Kim?


----------



## havaluv

:grouphug: Just popping in to say I'm praying for you Kim (and everyone in Gustav's path!) :grouphug:


----------



## trueblue

Hey everybody. We FINALLY made it to our beach house at 6:30 this morning. Needless to say, the ride was horrible. It usually takes 5 hours to get here...it took us 14. Not to mention that I had been up since 4:30 Saturday morning. I can't remember a time when I was up for 24+ hours without being roaring drunk in a bar...lol. Anyway, I'm following my weather forum for local news. Looks like there are already tornado warnings in New Orleans and Lafourche Parish (where I live). The storm is looking to ramp up a bit before landfall, which obviously is not good news.

What I am amazed at is the goodness of people. You guys have been so supportive, and it is touching. The lady we rented the house from offered to have us only pay the cleaning fee for staying here...amazing! What a kind hearted person. She just asked that we bring in chairs and stuff from outside as Florida is watching Hanna now. I don't know what we're going to do if we can't go home after Gustav...maybe a worldwind USA tour??

Thought y'all might be interested in this...live webcam from Galliano, LA which is in the southern part of our parish. I'm not sure how long it will be functional, but interesting to see what's going on. http://www.ustream.tv/channel/crosby-tugs---gustav

I'll keep you posted. And may take some pics of Cricket while we're here to share.

Keep praying...looks like we're gonna need it.


----------



## Havtahava

Kim, thanks for the update. I've been thinking of you. I was without television most of the week, but while at the airport CNN was all about the hurricane evacuation. I had a hard time watching the potential repeat and I wasn't even involved. I can't imagine how helpless and/or worried you must be.

Thank goodness for the wonderful generosity of the woman who is renting the house. Bless her.


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:Best wishes to you and everyone in the area:grouphug:


----------



## Missy

glad you have arrived and are safe. it's nice to know that people like the woman you are renting from still exist.


----------



## ama0722

My thoughts are with you in this scary time and I hope it settles down quickly with no damage so you can get back home soon.

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona

Kim, I'm glad you made it safely to your rental home. I'll keep praying that the storm lessens in intensity so that you and your friends and neighbors can go home.


----------



## Redorr

Stay safe Kim. I hope the storm passes by your home. Licks from Lola to Cricket.


----------



## Leeann

OMG Kim, I just seen this thread as I am watching the news this morning. I have not read the whole thread but am glad to see you are safe. Our thoughts are with you and your family Hugs.


----------



## Judy A

Glad you made it safe, Kim! Wow, what an exhausting trip! I'm assuming it took so long because of the traffic......


----------



## trueblue

Well, the good news is that the storm diminished somewhat in strength. The bad news is that it is making landfall just to the west of Lafourche Parish. Basically a wait and see at this point to know just how much damage we'll get.

Meanwhile, we walked across to the beach this morning...the gulf is rolling! And we're on the far eastern part of the storm, so I can only imagine what it's like at home. Met a man on the walkway with a camera...he got to see baby sea turtles hatching and being released into the gulf yesterday. I'm so bummed that I didn't get to see that. He said that the preservation folks were looking for mama sea turtle tracks on the beach so they could dig the babies out of the holes where they hatch. They knew the surf would be coming in from the storm and didn't want them to drown in the holes. He had some video on his camera....so cute!

Here are some pics of the pups and the surf. Will keep you posted as I get news. Thanks again for the prayers


----------



## Judy A

You know, it's terrible that you don't know what is happening at home, but wow, where you are now is awesome!! I love the ocean and haven't gotten to spend much time on it in my lifetime.....I really need to change that!


----------



## Laurief

Although all of you may not have access to computers but I pray you are all safe & your homes are as well!


----------



## JASHavanese

My daughter's house lost power between 7-7:30 this morning. They closed the Harvey canal which is good because it may stop some of the flooding. South of them in Grand Isle just started flooding houses in the last 10 minutes and they say that there is no ground that can be seen. 
They keep saying the Westbank (where my daughter's house is) is at the greatest risk because the levy system wasn't fixed. There are film crews everywhere and so far it doesn't look as bad as we expected, but it's not time to relax yet. There's still a lot more to come. If it stays like it is, I think they'll be ok but the eyewall is coming on shore now.


----------



## Thumper

Kim, I'm glad you are now in a safe place! i've been thinking about you and can imagine how hard it was to evacuate with the thousands of people, even with the opening up the other side of the Interstate, I'm sure it was bumper to bumper!

Jan, I hope your daughter is safe and gets her power back soon!

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Mizell26

Hey Kim the wind has picked up major here...........could not find a bag of ice. I am sure this is my last post as we will be out of power soon. Moved everything from around the pool.....yikes! I can hear my windchimes. Spoke with Joey this morning he will get off the rig sometime today and maybe home by Wednesday. It looks like the hurricane is moving pretty fast so hopefully he will be able to fly into Alexandria. Your pics were awesome. If we keep power thru today I will be thrilled........still trying to wash clothes. Every store in town is taped up and closing down. I will keep you as posted as possible about things around here. I was coming back from town and people were trying to get their yards mowed..............HOW STUPID IS THAT???????????????? Their yards will be a mess after this storm.......clean later is my thought.


----------



## JASHavanese

Mizell26 said:


> Hey Kim the wind has picked up major here...........could not find a bag of ice. .


Stay safe. 
Here's live broadcast from the New Orleans area. http://www.wwltv.com/video/?nvid=57429&live=yes


----------



## mellowbo

Kim and anyone else involved with this Hurricane, I'M THINKING ABOUT YOU CONSTANTLY! It will be such a relief when you are all safely back home!!
Carole


----------



## marjrc

Kim, I thought of you the past couple of days and was hoping you and your crew were safe! Thank you for the update. It looksl ike your pups are at least enjoying some great surf! lol Man, I couldn't imagine if I had to do what you did. Be safe, hon!!!

Jan, I hope your daughter is safe too and do let us know how things are, o.k.? ((hugs))

Mizell26, hope you don't get hit hard and that you and yours are also safe. What a fright to go through this! Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## trueblue

Hey...just wanted to update you guys. I got some GREAT news today. A family friend who stayed home to ride out the storm took a ride to my house today. No major damage. We have a branch from our oak tree on the roof, but no apparent roof damage. My parents lost a shed and a pine tree, but I swear my dad had a smile from ear to ear when he heard that news. He hated that pine tree. I can't tell you how relieved I am. The only bad news is that we are expecting to be without power for 3-4 WEEKS. That sucks. We decided to stay here at the beach until Saturday. My parents are headed home tomorrow to hook up the generators to hopefully save the stuff we have in the freezers, but we decided to enjoy the luxury of air conditioning for a few more days. Have any of you been to Louisiana in September? Ugh...it's SO hot and muggy.

Anyway, just wanted to thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your prayers...they worked!!


----------



## Missy

great news Kim!! when do you head back? can you time it to avoid the traffic this time?


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh what fabulous news Kim. You must have been so relieved. I can't imagine waiting and wondering if you still had a house. Hugs to you and your family. And prayers for anyone who's experienced such a nightmare.


----------



## trueblue

Missy said:


> great news Kim!! when do you head back? can you time it to avoid the traffic this time?


We are heading back Saturday. I sure hope we don't have the nightmare drive we had on the way here, but you know what? If that's the worst thing that happens to us out of all this stuff, I'll take it.


----------



## JASHavanese

trueblue said:


> Hey...just wanted to update you guys. I got some GREAT news today. A family friend who stayed home to ride out the storm took a ride to my house today. No major damage. We have a branch from our oak tree on the roof, but no apparent roof damage. My parents lost a shed and a pine tree, but I swear my dad had a smile from ear to ear when he heard that news. He hated that pine tree. I can't tell you how relieved I am. The only bad news is that we are expecting to be without power for 3-4 WEEKS. That sucks. We decided to stay here at the beach until Saturday. My parents are headed home tomorrow to hook up the generators to hopefully save the stuff we have in the freezers, but we decided to enjoy the luxury of air conditioning for a few more days. Have any of you been to Louisiana in September? Ugh...it's SO hot and muggy.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your prayers...they worked!!


That's great news Kim. My kids have been told they're going to be without power at least another week. Wheeeee it keeps them here with me  Now to watch where Ike is going. Geeze, the Atlantic looks like a lineup of hurricanes! Since they'll be here at least that long we'll be able to get a handle on where Ike is going in case they need to stay longer.
The one thing they goofed on was giving a neighbor their garage door code so he could check their house. With no power he needs a key and doesn't have one.
Oh my goodness, the hav I gave her is all grown up now and is BEAUTIFUL. She's so much fun to be around. She is deep black and my daughter walked in and told me my dogs went gray and what happened to their black and then got a worried look on her face and asked if Missy was going to do that too. Nope she's going to stay that deep shiny black but it was too funny seeing my daughter look at the difference in color and wonder. Oh is that girl spoiled and rightly so  She's always in one of our laps and giving tons of kisses. She went on strike for a day and wouldn't give my daughter a kiss and it drove her nuts. Missy finally got back to herself and kisses are flying everywhere. How much fun can ya have


----------



## ama0722

Great news! I hope you also find the right time for the traffic but if not, you get to enjoy a little more a/c in the car!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Wow, just read this thread, Kim. I'm so glad you are safe. And thank goodness you can go back home. This could have been so much worse. Hope the power comes back on sooner than expected. Take care, and have a safe trip home.


----------



## Mizell26

Oh my gosh! I finally got lights back yesterday but had no internet...........now I am back into action. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers from everyone. Kim the folks staying with me have been told the only people allowed back in their area at this time is emergency folks. I believe they plan on staying here until the weekend. I will have to post some pictures of what our camping in the living room.....LOL!


----------



## Paige

I'm so glad to hear everyone is safe and sound. My family went back to their homes yesterday in Kaplan and Lafayette. They also had very little damage. 


I have to ask, where is your advatar picture taken? There is no snow in La. :biggrin1:


----------



## Mizell26

Paige said:


> I'm so glad to hear everyone is safe and sound. My family went back to their homes yesterday in Kaplan and Lafayette. They also had very little damage.
> 
> I have to ask, where is your advatar picture taken? There is no snow in La. :biggrin1:


That was funny...that is my concrete....LOL! Snow????????????? Nope not in Louisiana...but believe it or not about 2 years ago it snow for Easter. My kids were loving it but my two year old will never remember it. We were all amazed....leave it to Louisiana for something weird to happen. LOL!


----------



## marjrc

What a relief to hear the news is better than we'd all anticipated! So glad to hear that. 

Good luck on the drive back, Kim.

Jan, love to hear how Missy is and how much love she's giving. I'll bet you're enjoying the time with your daughter and family.


----------



## JASHavanese

My daughter had a friend go in their house and the house seems ok. Part of the fence is gone and there is no power. He said that the main street leading to her house has power poles that are leaning on a 45 degree angle so it may take a while to get power. A house down the street wasn't as lucky and their tree landed on the house. The friend said it looked like a tornado went through their area. All the businesses in the area are closed.
I may get to have my daughter and family here for a while! :whoo:
It's not the greatest circumstances for them but oh I'm loving having them here.


----------

